# I seen a Tohatsu jet going up the river



## hotshotinn (Aug 7, 2011)

I seen one on a Tracker jon of some sort i am thinking it was a 16 footer,going up the river.I donot know if it was a new 35 jet or other but it had a tiller handle onit.I wish i could of talked to the man running the boat, I am interested in tohatsu 35 jet motors with the tiller handle.The boat was running pretty impressive to me but thats just me saying that.Maybe someone else has seen one?


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 8, 2011)

Youll probably get same or similar info from this site as the others youve posted at.

Any motore.. be it a Tohatsu,Merc,Johnny are solid motor's, it depends on how the guy before you treated it.

If you have no or a poor maintenance routine it wont last long.


----------

